
Ask HN: CTO of seed funded company or Director of well funded company? - helpfwp
I have been offered positions from two separate companies here in SF.<p>One is a well funded startup in need of someone to grow and manage their engineering team as the Director of Engineering<p>The other is a seed funded startup iterating on their product with an offshore team in the short term and currently raising the next round of funding. Seed funding is good for another 6 months. I will be signing on as the CTO.<p>Both pay what I consider fair salary and equity for what stage they&#x27;re at.<p>Any thoughts or insights are appreciated. Ultimately I want to run my own startup and I am having trouble gauging how much of an impact either of these will have on my long term goals.
======
endswapper
CTO of the seed funded startup because your ultimate goal is to start/run your
own startup. This may validate your goal, or it may change it.

The DoE role could arguably distract you from your long-term goals. A well
funded situation with good perks could create a golden cage.

~~~
opendomain
I agree. Challenge yourself

------
rajacombinator
If you have to ask, you're prob not that excited about the startup. I'd go
with DoE.

